# New Hope For Rainforests in Panama



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I saw this on CNN and thought it was an interesting read. Be sure to check out the video too:

Rainforest clash in Panama signals larger debate - CNN.com


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Interesting article, thank you for the link! 
-Eric


----------

